# Anyone Know the Source - 65 Impala



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is the second plastic bodied car with very good detailing that I've seen come up on eBay. The first was a 39 chevy with a 4-gear under it. Anyone know where these are coming from? I would love to have a handful of 65 Impalas and the 39 for that matter!

-Paul

65 Impala eBay


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pshoe, i think that pa_flyin_dutchman is converting die casts.
he does some resin stuff i think, so that might be a resin cast. 
I have a similar die cast and will get it rubbered up when I catch up on other projects. why not just use the contact link on eBay and ask the seller directly. 
you might could set up a deal with him direct.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I think Shoe is trying to locate what the guy is using for a master...right?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Don't let Zilla see this. I'm afraid he'd go broke trying to buy them all!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AACK! I want one too! Not even necessarily for slot duty... I just want one because I have a 1:1 '65...

--rick


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I am working on a 65 impala, and a 67 impala. The first mold I made had a lot of air pockets in the sides. So I am in the process of building a Vaccum chamber. You can see a couple of projects I have been working on at the photo bucket link.

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

docsho said:


> I am working on a 65 impala, and a 67 impala. The first mold I made had a lot of air pockets in the sides. So I am in the process of building a Vaccum chamber. You can see a couple of projects I have been working on at the photo bucket link.
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/


PLEASE keep us informed on u'r Progress :thumbsup:
maybe selling some bods w/ u get the glitches out ???? (hope, Hope)

Bubba 123


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

He's still got a bunch left. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Chevrol...29?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item4ab298dac5The 
The car is about the size of a Hot Wheels, all plastic body...



There's a slot in the back that actually hold the the chassis in place. I thought at first it might be launcher type slot. There's one screw up front, does have a pullback type chassis...



Wheelbase is about right for a four gear, maybe a 1/32 or 1/16th off, dpending on the rake you mount it. Wheels will have to be moved in...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

RM, ain't that slot in the bumper where the License plate fits up into


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I ordered 4 and he also has the 39 Chevy Master Deluxe if you look into the other items listed. Much better price too! KiwiDave sent me the link this morning. I've already started plans to strip the boot and windshield off a JL diecast to make up a convertible version.

Thanks for the follow up guys.
-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sweet!!! 
Randy, Is it too narrow for a Tyco pan chassis?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

R3, When you remove the chassis, there will be a slot in the body. The black area is part of the chassis. Yes you could fill it in, use it for a license plate or hang a parachute on the back...
Tex, Tyco chassis, is this something new??? Seriously, you would have to shave the side pan mounts, would be a tight stretch of the body. Also you will need to move the front axle forward about 1/16th +. I'm sure Sparky could handle it...
P64, the 39 is cool looking, the grill and headlights should come off as a one piece item, makes it easier for painting. There is a slot in the rear also, which could be filled.
The bodies are held on with one screw up front and the slot/chassis tab in the rear, separate glass, pullback type chassis...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Now ya got me watching my mailbox and I just ordered 'em this morning:freak:
Can't wait!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Will take about 2 weeks...I bought mine on the 10th, arrived on the 23rd...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for the source. ordered and few of different bodies there. thanx


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

just BIN'd 2 of the '65s. thanks for the heads-up!

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

docsho said:


> I am working on a 65 impala, and a 67 impala. The first mold I made had a lot of air pockets in the sides. So I am in the process of building a Vaccum chamber. You can see a couple of projects I have been working on at the photo bucket link.
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/


I think I got from stuff from you years ago DocHo.It was a purple Camaro dirt tracker, 2 Brooks & Dunn cars - '37 Chevy's & a ' 59 Impla coupe. I still have them & They are real great. I think it was the LAte '90's, like 1997 ? I know it was from before my own resincasting days.

Neal:dude:


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

> I think I got from stuff from you years ago DocHo.It was a purple Camaro dirt tracker, 2 Brooks & Dunn cars - '37 Chevy's & a ' 59 Impla coupe. I still have them & They are real great. I think it was the LAte '90's, like 1997 ? I know it was from before my own resincasting days.


Yes Neil I am the same guy, after we bought the business I didnt have any extra time to model and cast. I still dont have a lot of time but managed to make some molds, which didnt turn out the way I liked them. so now I am trying the vaccum chamber to get the air bubbles out. I still have the molds for the Brooks and Dunn cars but i dont know if they are any good. Hopefully the vaccum chamber works, I still need some gaskets and then i can put it together. 
Thanks
Vern


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Very cool. I love the old B body Impala's. I have a fully loaded '68 Caprice 396 Sport Sedan for a cruiser and it is nearly 20 feet long. I can fit about 12 people in this thing. :tongue: Classic big Chevy iron!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My favorite 65 Impala...:freak:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Heres one on a t-jet chassis...They do fit with a little work.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm in heaven...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Don't let Zilla see this. I'm afraid he'd go broke trying to buy them all!!!


 To late Rich...

Thanks Hilltop for the link. Just picked up 20 of them for now. 

65 IMPALA SLOT BODIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Win has hooked me up twice with the Mev Version and need to get one painted up this summer. :thumbsup:

For a big car like the 65 Impala this larger version will make some great runners that are going to get ridden HARD.

I envision a Demo Derby ( Gasp...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak: ) and a rusted version too. 

looking at these pictures  it even looks to me like the trunk space could be done up for a rear working trunk lid. 
How cool would that be to build a trunk and have stuff or/and body limbs sticking out with the lid open.

This is INCREDIBLE!!

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Boy!! 

Bob...this is the best day EVER...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Easy big feller...

Take some deep breaths!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

yEAH bIll...iN...oUT..iN...oUT...wHEW that was cloSE.

Bz


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Anybody got a tyco/mattel widepan laying around to see how far off the width is?

That is a really well proportioned and detailed body, kudos to the die maker.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

440s-4ever said:


> Anybody got a tyco/mattel widepan laying around to see how far off the width is?
> 
> That is a really well proportioned and detailed body, kudos to the die maker.


Uh, Check out Post #12...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I the only one that also ordered the 53 Corvettes? They look cool too being a drop top and all. plus a couple of those 47 Chevy's too.

I ordered 6 on the Impaa'a and thought I was nuts lol.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Am I the only one that also ordered the 53 Corvettes? They look cool too being a drop top and all. plus a couple of those 47 Chevy's too.
> 
> I ordered 6 on the Impaa'a and thought I was nuts lol.


Hey what are you implying...hahhahaahaha :lol:

Both my Mom & Dad will need one. Then my 3 cousins & Uncle Jack at Christmas. 
After that I will only have 14 left. 

The Vettes and 47 Chevys look great also! They should make some real Neat "Joe 65" slot car customs.

Just have a TON of Lolas and Shadows to finish up as it is right now.

Bob...Oh and a few Sand Vans too...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, I'm missing the 47? I see the listings for the '39 Master Deluxe, '53 Corvette and 65 Impala but nothing on a 47. Anyone have a picture?

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> just BIN'd 2 of the '65s. thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> --rick


Hey, you could do a IROC class for your track to take to the Impala club.

I just ordered a few.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey NTx when you get yours would you post a pic of it smashed over a tyco chassis? I'm not afraid of grinding up a chassis to fit the body but am a little concerned that the wheel wells are gonna be enormous by the time they're opened up to fit the tyco wheelbase.

Although maybe no worse than a TCR body!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sure thing!!! I have plans for these babies!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man I am always on lookout for 69 dodge charger that size!! to fit on tyco or 4 gear chassis. if anyone knows or ever see a plastic body just like the impala. let me know!! 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Can be done!! Couple of small issues to sort out but it does work!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Joe can ya let us know the wheelbase for the Vette. They weren't listed when I ordered my stuff.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Joe can ya let us know the wheelbase for the Vette. They weren't listed when I ordered my stuff.



The Vette looks a little too big. I'll post a pic later tonite after work. I think its a no go on the Vette.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How long does it take to get these? It's been 17 days for me. I guess they're on a slow boat from China.
hojoe


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Kiwidave, can you provide details on the mounting?

Your front axle looks modified but also in the stock long wheelbase position......am I seeing right?

Did you glue material into the sides of the body to get it to fit tight over the chassis, or did you remove material to get to what's seen in the picture?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

hojoe said:


> How long does it take to get these? It's been 17 days for me. I guess they're on a slow boat from China.
> hojoe


Mine showed in 18 days, but they got here! Well worth the wait.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

37 days and counting for me...................... since I first wanted one.


I ordered mine last week.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to my world! 2 weeks wait is good for me down here, from anywhere!! 440s-4ever, as Hilltop said earlier the wheelbase is a little off for long wheelbase 440 chassis. So I went for a narrow 440 and added another front axle which is right up close to the pick up shoes. The body mounts are from a Tyco F1 body that I filed down until they allowed the body to release from the chassis. I removed material from the rear inner fenders, above the front tires and the insides of the doors until the F1 body mount fitted. There is also a type of post under the hood and another under the boot that touch on the chassis to prevent the body rocking on the middle F1 mounts. It is a bit of work and a test of patience. Hope this helps.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

finally got my 2. took something like 22 days. pointless to post pics, they look just like all the others in this thread. i have a question, though... has anyone seen these anywhere at retail? i'm trying to figure out who/what they were actually produced for. i'm kinda wondering if they're part of a 100 Years of Chevrolet promotion or something... i mean, since they also happened to do a '39 Chev and a '53 Vette and there are a couple of cartoon-looking Camaros there too.

inquiring minds want to know and all that.

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Welcome to my world! 2 weeks wait is good for me down here, from anywhere!! 440s-4ever, as Hilltop said earlier the wheelbase is a little off for long wheelbase 440 chassis. So I went for a narrow 440 and added another front axle which is right up close to the pick up shoes. The body mounts are from a Tyco F1 body that I filed down until they allowed the body to release from the chassis. I removed material from the rear inner fenders, above the front tires and the insides of the doors until the F1 body mount fitted. There is also a type of post under the hood and another under the boot that touch on the chassis to prevent the body rocking on the middle F1 mounts. It is a bit of work and a test of patience. Hope this helps.


I admire that you ALWAYS prefect the stance first. :thumbsup:

Got the picture Dave. Transplanted the mounts, pegged the body, and slung the front axle out to the ragged edge. Easy peasy ...LOLOLOLOL!

You nailed that sucka!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still waiting................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Still waiting too! Oh... wait, I forgot to order one. Do you think that might be the reason I haven't got it yet?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Still waiting too! Oh... wait, I forgot to order one. Do you think that might be the reason I haven't got it yet?


Don't order P71, I got an extra I'll put in your pile...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL... Thank you Randy, Much appreciated. Hey did anybody order the Disney Pixar "Ramone" this guy has? I'm wondering if it would make a decent custom 59 Chevy Impala? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Disney-...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab51e3999


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I ordered 2 of the '39 chevy's and 2 of the impalas. The '39's arrived OK. But I still haven't seen the impalas. I emailed them and they claim all 4 cars were sent together. There is no way that all 4 would have fit in the envelope (yes, envelope) they sent me and I have told them so. No response for days now. I hate to file a claim on ebay or paypal for $5.54, but what else can I do?
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I ordered 4 Impalas back in June of 09....still waiting for them....
Wait, I may have the order date wrong. It's just so long.
They may get thrown away at this point though.
I've been asking my TM if they're here everyday for the past week.
_"Hello, are you calling to check on me, and your son?"_
"YES, baby, yes!! I was calling to check on you! I miss you!!! How's my boy?!!!"
_"He's sleeping now. He played outside all morning. I'm cleaning the kitchen."_
"Oh that sounds great! I wish I were there now, but I'm working."
_"When will you be home? Where do you want to go eat?"_
"Not sure right now. Ummm..... honey,......have you checked the mail yet???"
_"sigh.......(click)"_

Maybe they'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mine came this week, got three of the impalas, three of the sedans, three of the vette ragtops(too big) and 5 each of the little older and newer camaros. the impalas are good, i should have just ordered a dozen of them. paid on the 24th Feb arrived sometime this week in slighlty padded envelope with minimal bubble wrap on each car.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I emailed them and threatened to make a claim on Paypal, They now assure me that the impalas are in the mail. We shall see!
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered some and they showed up after a while.

Just ordered some more last week. Thanks Randy! :thumbsup:

Bob...1965 Impalas Rock...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Finally got them in the mail today!!! And well worth the wait!!!!!
These are going under my pillow tonight...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Another one! http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-Chevrol...06333?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item4ab5aeb7dd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah!!! Looks already cut for a chassis!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just got 4 of those in the mail yesterday. The size up nicely to the AW 56 Ford PU. The wheelbase is a bit longer, but a 4-Gear fits nicely under it all. If I get the chance this week I'll post some pics. I'm thinking one of these will see a step-side bed and another with a wrecker bed and boom.

-Paul


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got mine 10 days after ordering. Got the 39 Chevy, pickup and he also has a 67 Camaro. Missed out on the Impala, he is out. Any one got an extra Impala they are willing to part with?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Bought yesterday 7 Impalas, and some Plymouth for 2 bucks each. Now I can wait for the game with the shipping time:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Please post the link to this new supply of impalas please Satellite1, and Aurora1 can you post the 67 Camaro? I have not found it.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> Please post the link to this new supply of impalas please Satellite1, and Aurora1 can you post the 67 Camaro? I have not found it.


That`s it :

http://www.ebay.com/sch/zimi1222/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

Now out of Impalas, I bought the last 6 ones..


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

He has not listed them yet. He offered them to me when I ordered the truck and 39 chev and asked about the Impala. I will try to get a pic up tonight.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any new stuff from this guy???


----------

